# Finding a cattery I can trust



## chaps89 (12 November 2018)

I've just been to see my parents for a couple of days. The old cat doesn't like travelling too much so as they're 3 and a half hours away I booked him into a cattery.
The last cattery I used, fed him different biscuits and he was sick and had an upset stomach for a week after, but I had said he must have his own food. I know they didn't stick to it as there were different biscuits in his pen when I collected him. I didn't say anything to them.
So this time I tried a new cattery. When I booked him in I explained he simply must not have any different food, as he has a very sensitive tummy and was ill for a week after the last cattery ignored that. I was reassured that was no problem and given a Â£1 discount for each night as I was bringing his own food. When I dropped him off I reiterated please no titbits or different food and had also written it on a piece of paper.
Tonight he's just thrown up twice. And at risk of sharing tmi, it's not his food that he's bought back up.
I will be calling them up when they open tomorrow.
I am so angry and upset.
How on earth does one go about finding a good cattery?! 
Any recommendations for Surrey/Bucks/Berks corner welcome.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (12 November 2018)

Pinewood just outside Woking. Bloody expensive but care is fab, I'd compare it to Carl Hesters yard ðŸ˜Ž They DO feed your own food if requested, even my old dodgy boy came back home looking cheerful from there in the past.  Owner a v fussy old bat and gets booked up way in advance.


----------



## chaps89 (12 November 2018)

Thankyou.
They're cheaper than the place he stayed at this weekend ðŸ™„ although do require a minimum of 4 nights looking at their website - I quite often go away for 2 or 3 nights (and I won't leave him alone for that long) but it's a useful recommendation for the rare time we go away for longer, thanks. Definitely important to find somewhere where care is top notch - kitty Carl Hester land would do nicely!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (13 November 2018)

Can you not leave him at home with someone coming at least twice a day to check on him? Iâ€™ve never had to use a cattery and would avoid as they find them so stressful. My sisters cat pulled itâ€™s tummy hair out as it was so stressed. 

Iâ€™ve left my cat/s up to 3 weeks with neighbours feeding them and theyâ€™ve been absolutely fine. At home theyâ€™re relaxed and sleep most of the time.


----------



## Mule (13 November 2018)

Would you consider hiring a petsitting company?
The petsitter would come to your house to feed and spend time with the cat. The cats like it because they prefer to stay in their homes. 
Some companies will send you a diary of  visits with photos of your pet.
You could check out a company's reputation online.


----------



## Archangel (13 November 2018)

Matilde was very happy here
www.cranmorecattery.co.uk


----------



## Umbongo (13 November 2018)

Agree with above have you considered a pet sitter popping in once/twice a day or even staying over? My cat is old, and settled in our house so didn't really want to move him if we are going away. 

I use https://uk.catinaflat.com/ for short periods away, and am also a cat sitter on there myself.
For longer periods away I have used a free house sitter from https://www.trustedhousesitters.com/gb/


----------



## chaps89 (14 November 2018)

Cranmore cattery isn't far from where horse is kept so that's an option, thankyou.
Our neighbours are lovely but because he's largely a house cat (goes in the garden when we're about) I feel bad leaving him on his own with the exception of someone popping in for 2 minutes to feed him- plus I wouldn't really want to ask them to do his litter tray. 
A pet sitter might be a better option though- he's very sociable so someone coming and sitting with him for cuddles would go down well I'm sure. I'll have a look at the websites mentioned, thankyou


----------



## Pinkvboots (15 November 2018)

That is such lazy practice I used to help out at the cattery on the yard I worked at, and he had such a good system each cat had a little wipe board so you could write notes and requirements for that cat, and if owners brought there own food it was all labelled so no mistakes or mix ups when different people were working it's not rocket science.

I hope you find somewhere decent for your cat


----------



## Northern (21 November 2018)

I both house sit and work in a cattery (have for 10 years!). I would recommend you ask for a guided tour of any cattery you consider. That way you can ask about how they deal with individual requirements like food and medication. The cattery where I work notes down feed requirements on a boarding form, and then has another form for daily comments and has a section for eating/drinking/toileting. Medication means the cat will have a different form, so easily identifiable. What can also work is if you print out an instruction sheet to go on the cats cage, that way it can't be ignored so easily.

Personally, I would always find a house sitter for my cats. Whilst we do our best to keep cats happy and content in the cattery, there are always some that get very stressed and there is little we can do about that after trying the usual means (feliway etc.). One advantage of the cattery here is that it is attached to a vet surgery, so cats can be seen promptly if there is any change in behaviour. Good luck!


----------



## SEL (21 November 2018)

Is HP22 too far? My cat also has her own food and I've never had a problem with them feeding her


----------



## lauracwd2 (21 November 2018)

I would agree with the pet sitter at home suggestion. We used to use a lovely cattery locally who were fabulous with their standards of care but the cats were so stressed the whole time. I switched to a pet sitter who visits the house does food, water, litter trays and spends some time fussing over them to their preference. She also leaves a little diary update for me to read on return. The cats still moan about being left when I get back but much less stressed than when returning from cattery.


----------



## ester (21 November 2018)

we have quite a few people locally who will do animals at home care, but I did find them tricky to find initially- I think as they are busy enough to not really have to advertise/some just have facebook pages so google searching doesn't bring them up etc. Two I found just because they had a sign written van that I could look up!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (21 November 2018)

I had a very good response using Facebook to ask for recommendations for a local dog sitter (at their house with their dog) on a local village page. Found one literally a few minutes walk away who has turned out to be perfect for my needs. Iâ€™d do the same if I needed someone to check on my cats if my neighbours or friends couldnâ€™t do it.


----------

